# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Welches Surfbrett fr Anfnger?

## Gast

Hallo! 

Ich interessiere mich seit ca. 3 Jahren fr das Windsurfen. Jedes Jahr fahre ich eimal nach Spanien ca. 3 Wochen und surfe dort. 
Bis jetzt habe ich mir dort immer das Surfbrett, Segel usw. ausgeliehen aber mit der Zeit wird das zu teuer.

Knnten Sie mir ev. ein Surfbrett empfehlen bzw worauf muss ich beim Kauf achten (Lnge,Breite,Volumen usw)

Ich habe von einem Bekannten ein Angebot bekommen:

Surfbrett F2 Comet (Volumen 170l Lnge 3,30, Breite 67) Alter ca. 5 - 6 Jahre
Segel: 6,5 qm
Mast und Boom 

zusammen fr ca. 500

ein anderer Shop hat mir aber ein Surfbrett mit einer Lnge von 2,60m empfohlen .. das Comet kam mir jetzt schon sehr lang vor.

sind die 3,30 m zu lange? 

bin eigentl. noch Anfnger, kann keinen Wasserstart und so.

zu mir:
-------
Gre: 187 cm
Gewicht: 74 kg 
------------

:)

----------


## Gast

Hallo sslh!

Um Deine Frage zu beantworten solltest Du Dir darber klar werden, was du auszugeben bereit bist.
Dann ist wichtig, wo Du bevorzugt fahren wirst (Flachwasser, Meer, etc, wie oft du wahrscheinlich zum Surfen kommen/gehen wirst (bleibt es bei den 3 Wochen im Jahr, oder hast Du sonst noch Gelegenheit?). Deine Eintstellung ist wichtig (eher Vorsichtig oder eher Chaot :)) und Deine motorischen Fertigkeiten ebenso - hast Du vielleicht schon Vorerfahrung in hnlichen Sportarten (Skaten, etc.). Leute die aus solchen Funsportarten kommen, finden sich teilweise erstaunlich schnell beim Surfen zurecht.
Schreib doch mal ein bischen was darber, dann kann man gezielter auf Deine Bedrfnisse eingehen.

Cheers,
Oliver

----------


## Gast

also ich wohne in Aschaffenburg bei Frankfurt am Main und da gibt es jetzt eigentl. keine Mglichkeit zu surfen - msste dann ein paar Stunden fahren ;).
Habe momentan Sommerferien und da fahren wir jedes Jahr nach Spanien .. d.h. 1x im Jahr werde ich wohl surfen. es gibt ausnahmen dass ich ev. in anderen Ferien mal in ein Gebiet fahre wo ich ev. surfen kann.

hm einstellung .. also da tendiere ich lieber zu chaot *g* als ich das erste mal aufs Surfbrett drauf bin und es dann schon los ging fand ich es 30 minuten gut .. aber dann war es mir zu langsam *g+ (war aber auch kaum wind da). Schnell is gut <- motto :P

Skaten kann ich auch ganz gut. hm ich Kletter auch gerne mal mit Sicherung usw. also Hhenangst hab ich keine usw.

hmm ausgeben wrde ich denk ich mal so um die 700 - 800 fr alles zusammen. Also Board,Segel usw. was neues lohnt sich wohl nicht fr 1 oder 2x surfen im Jahr .. 

so jetzt hab ich dir mal ein bissle geschrieben ;)

----------


## elnino

als erstes muss ich dir sagen, dass es im rhein main gebiet etliche mglichkeiten gibt, um dem grundbedrfnis surfen gerecht zu werden. der kinzig see, langener waldsee, niddatal sperre .... bretter aufs dach und einfach mal hingefahren. fahre jedes we, wenn ich zeit habe an einen der seen. die windverhltnisse sind nicht wie auf fehmarn, aber es reicht um in form zu bleiben.
empfehlen kann man ebay, obwohl man sich da auch ein wenig in acht nehmen muss. eine komplett ausrstung bekommt man dort auch fr 500, die deinen vorstellungen auch entsprechen.
3,30 ist schon verdammt lang...mit deinen kenntnissen wrde ich zu etwas krzeren board tendieren. bei windsurfing rhein main kannst du mal einen tag ein wenig material testen (kinzig see)...

hang loose

----------


## Gast

ja sicherlich kann man mal irgendwo hinfahren aber ich bin noch schler und hab kein Auto und meine Eltern fahren mich auch sicherlich nicht jedes We rum *g*

bei ebay hab ich auch schon geschaut .. da sind die sets recht billig .. nur wei ich halt nicht was fr eine Lnge usw. ich brauch ...

ein anfnger board wr fr mich glaub ich nich so gut .. wenn dann ein fortgeschr. und da b ich solange bis ich es kann ..

bin sehr hartnckig und lass mir die Laune nich einfach so verderben ..  :)

----------


## elnino

das ist natrlich schlecht ohne auto...aber die zeit kommt auch noch...
zu empfehlen wre 2,80 bis 110l....bitte berichtigt mich falls ich falsch liegen sollte....

aloha

----------


## Gast

hast du jetzt ein konkretes Board im Auge? oder eins was empfehlenswert ist? fr misch? *g*

----------


## Gast

Huhu!

Bis auf die Brettempfehlung schliee ich mich elnino an. Es ist ja auch gut mglich, dass Du eine Mitfahrgelegenheit bei anderen Surfern findest. Frag doch einfach mal hier im Forum nach, wer in Deiner Umgebung surfen geht und evtl. bereit wre, Dich ab und an mal mitzunehmen.

Mit 74 Kg wrde ich Dir ein Brett ab 135 Liter  bis 150 Liter empfehlen (vorausgesetzt, Du schaffst es, irgendwie auch an heimischen Gewssern zum Surfen zu kommen) Da Du Schler bist, wirst Du Dir wahrscheinlich so schnell kein 2tes leisten knnen.
Solltest Du doch eins brauchen, so bekommst Du ltere kleine Boards (AHD 267, F2 Axxis, etc.) teilweise fr um die 100 Euro. Das sind wirklich geile Bretter und fr die ersten Gehversuche bei Starkwind reichen sie alle male. Bis dahin wrde ich erst mal am Wasserstart, einer runden Halse, etc. feilen.
Gerade, wenn man weniger aufs Wasser kommt, zhlt doch erst mal nur eins: Gleiten. Wenn man sich die ganze Zeit rumrgert, dass man auf seinem kleinen Board nur dmpelt, wrend einem die anderen um die Ohren fahren, verliert man schnell den Spass an der Sache. Frher hatte man mit ganz anderen Brettern bei 6-7 Bft noch Spass und im Vergleich zu denen sind heutige Freerider um die 140 Liter Raketen, die auf der Stelle drehen. Ich wrde es deshalb gerade am Anfang nicht zu klein angehen.
Bei ebay gibts wirklich etliche Bretter die gut fr den flotten Einstieg wren. Hab eben einen AHD 298 gesehen. Das Ding ist wirklich klasse. Leider auch ziemlich empfindlich. Die grern Bic Techno's sind auch noch brauchbar, Xantos 290, 295, 300 ebenfalls. Natrlich gibt es auch noch etliche andere Bretter die da passen wrden und die einen preislich nicht erschlagen.
Dazu ein gutes Freeridesegel um die 7.5 - 8 m fr den Anfang und die Sache ist rund.

Cheers,
Oliver

----------


## Gast

habe mir jetzt eins ausgeliehen fr 100

also das F2 Comet mit 3,30 m ... 170 l *g* das is schon fr richtige Anfnger oder? sieht mir nach der schwimmenden Insel aus :/. 

aber fr die 3 Wochen wird das denk ich schon langen. 

Das Xantos hab ich auch mal ausprobiert...hab mal versucht drauf zu stehen .. lange konnte ich mich nicht halten aber das heit ja nichts negatives? .. Also ich hab 2 bretter bei dem Typ da getestet einmal das F2 Comet und das Xantos .. auf dem Xantos hab ich mich 4 seks gehalten *g+ und auf dem Comet konnte man ja rumlaufen und da meinte der halt das Xantos wre nichts fr mich, ich wrde dann den Spa verlieren etc. das hat keinen Sinn, ich soll mir das Comet ausleihen/kaufen und ben usw. *g* der hat mir das dann fr 500 angeboten mit segel usw. aber ich denke mal der will mich nur bers Ohr hauen. Olli hat ja schon gesagt dass das viel zu teuer ist. Hab es daher jetzt nur ausgeliehen um es mal zu testen.

hat ev. jemand icq ? Olli? oder andere? weil hier is das nich so toll find ich *g*

----------


## elnino

man merkt schon dass oli sehr viel mehr ahnung hat wie ich...darauf kannst du dich schon verlassen. eine schwimmende insel kann fr den anfang auch nicht unbedingt schlecht sein, um die basics zu lernen...habe damals auch mit einem hifly 3,20 angfangen...

hang loose

----------


## Gast

ja siehste 3,20m *g+ schon krzer als meins ;) aber ich kann ja schon halse usw. das is ja nich schwer .. und lust auf was schnelles htte ich schon gern aber halt au nich zu schnell *g* bei starkem wind bin ich immer mim Segel mitgerissen worden mit nem 4,5er Segel ! ^^

aber das Problem is noch dass ich in Spanien ein paar Surfkurse besucht hab - entweder reden die da Spanisch oder Englisch .. aber so richtig Englisch knnen die nicht. Z.b. hab die gemeint dass halt der Mast zwischen die Fe kommt aber normal steht man ja mit beiden Fen hinterm mast .. O.o

----------


## elnino

schon richtig...du hast wohl einen anfngerkurs mitgemacht. am anfang steht der mast zwischen den fen, aber du wirst merken, dass wenn wind aufkommt, du das segel so sehr schwer halten kannst und den speed kannst du auch knicken...ich fr mein teil halte nicht viel von solchen kursen. sie kosten einfach zu viel kohle...seh einfach zu, dass du ein paar surfer kennenlernst, die dir ein paar sachen erklren...und dann zhlt fr dich nur ber ben ben.....dann fragst du wieder....und dann...ben ben ben....
99% werden versuchen dir zu helfen....jedenfalls sollte es so sein

hang loose

----------


## Gast

ja das hab ich schon gemerkt .. ich hab da 2 Surfer kennengelernt und die ham auch gemeint beide fe hinter den mast und anders wrs au nit gegangen bei dem Wind. Hab dann mal ein Surfbrett von denen probiert und ein greres Segel (7,5qm) aber als ich das segel hochgezogen hatte bin ich sofort ins Wasser *g* hat lang gedauert bis ich da mal einigermaen surfen konnte mit .. mal sehen ob die wieder da sind ;) die fahren aber schon mit Trapez usw. sind also erfahrenere *gg

----------

